# Fly Freestone Helmet-Another AM helmet that looks great



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I have been wanting the IXS RS helmet for a while now, but I just saw this:Fly Racing, 7iDP, and Ergon - Interbike 2013 - Pinkbike

It looks similar in a lot of the good ways, supposed to be out, but I can't find anyone that has it in stock-yet.

Also those 7 pads look interesting.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

I didn't even know Fly was into the MTB space - interesting (but very familiar with them on the moto side). That helmet looks really good - the rest of their stuff (jersey / shorts) look so-so.

But, I did find the helmet at BTO (moto retailer)

Fly - Freestone Helmets - BTO Sports

They're on sale, but are showing no inventory. Might be worth a call to them - maybe they just don't have them in yet and are jumping the gun.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Does Fly have a good rep in Moto? Or are they just one of hundreds trying to get a piece of the pie while making 'okay' products? Line One Industries?


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

I do think they make decent stuff for moto (now) as they have quite a few big-name pro's wearing their stuff. They're all over the place at the pro level, which says something (Canard, Short, etc). 

I'm pretty impressed with that Freestone helmet - it does follow the AM bandwagon, but it is unique-enough to be impressive and different from many. 

I've never given them a second thought personally though - I do not like their design style at all. They are getting better - their '14 moto stuff is ok, but .. I can't get passed their name to be honest. 

(I've always like One as well - I did not know their MTB stuff was sub-par - their moto stuff is pretty solid).


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm only bashing on One based on reviews I've read about their shorts, which look sweet, but even though they are on sale the reviews make me think otherwise. 

The Fly helmet only looks cool in the single color blue to me, which I'm not 100% sure I want to go the enduro blue bandwagon, even though it'll match my trendy bike!


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm planning to get the Bell Super, for what it's worth. It seems to be the only "AM style" helmet that actually provides a bit more coverage. I like Troy Lee stuff personally (for the most part), and their new A1 helmet seems to get nothing but good reviews, but again, I think the Bell Super goes a bit further for protection, which I dig. 

But again, that Fly helmet does seem unique in a good way, and priced right. I like most of the colors...but would probably go white or black.


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

That Fly helmet does look good. 

I have some Fly moto gear and they have improved dramatically in the last couple years. It is on par with all the other top level moto gear in my opinion.

I have read the poor reviews of the One Industries shorts as well, mostly related to durability. I do not own any One shorts. But, I love their Exo knee pads, Zero gloves and Interval jersey.

In my opinion all the moto companies make good and bad products. Cheap stuff is just that, cheap. Wait for the premium stuff to go on sale and buy that. That probably goes for just about all brands and products.


----------



## WVmtnLVR (Aug 3, 2012)

I can get them at KTM-Parts, not on the site, but accepting special orders.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been very interested in the Freestone as well. I even contacted Fly Racing via phone call earlier in the year to inquire when the helmet would be available. At that time there were setbacks in production and the release was pushed back. I found a couple of sellers on eBay who are selling the Freestone right now. Here are a couple of links.. They both have multiple colors and sizes.....

Fly Racing Freestone MTB Bicycle Helmet Hi Vis MD LG New in Box Free SHIP | eBay

Fly Racing Gloss White Red Freestone Adult MD LG Bicycle MTB Helmet 73 91822 | eBay


----------



## WVmtnLVR (Aug 3, 2012)

kevinboyer said:


> I've been very interested in the Freestone as well. I even contacted Fly Racing via phone call earlier in the year to inquire when the helmet would be available. At that time there were setbacks in production and the release was pushed back. I found a couple of sellers on eBay who are selling the Freestone right now. Here are a couple of links.. They both have multiple colors and sizes.....
> 
> Fly Racing Freestone MTB Bicycle Helmet Hi Vis MD LG New in Box Free SHIP | eBay
> 
> Fly Racing Gloss White Red Freestone Adult MD LG Bicycle MTB Helmet 73 91822 | eBay


I don't know if this is within the "rules" but I have them available at www.ktm-parts.com . Give me a call 304-932-0437 if you want. They are almost all available except the gloss white. Reference MTBR and I'll give ya discount 

Still working on images for our site ie. ktm-parts.com: Freestone Hi-vis/ Black Md-lg

But you can see images at Fly's site. I'll load em asap.

I just ordered one of the black/hi vis options, I'll give ya'll a review after I get some time with it.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

The Freestone is available on Pricepoint now.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

How's the fit and venting compared to a Bell Super?


----------



## WVmtnLVR (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just an update.

1- I've confirmed that my MC dealership can source the Freestone MTB stuff also (sometimes they seperate our accounts based on industry).

2- Mine will be here Friday (sorry to Kevin, I expected it sooner but I ordered a color that they only had out west), and I'll update you all with pics and feedback as soon as I have one in my hand.

3- price point is cool, but their whole goal is to circumvent small businesses and LBS' if that stuff matters to you.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

WVmtnLVR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just an update.
> 
> ...


Can you give us an idea on price? I'm still leaning towards an IXS, but price is the point. . .especially when shopping online.


----------



## WVmtnLVR (Aug 3, 2012)

unrooted said:


> Can you give us an idea on price? I'm still leaning towards an IXS, but price is the point. . .especially when shopping online.


Sure. Some people's idea is to aggregate shopping information and undercut people. I am certainly not saying anything is wrong with shopping for cheaper price. That is why I said "if that stuff matters to you. It's like the option of buying from Walmart or a local store. I've shopped there myself. Sometimes I choose local guys though because I prefer to support small business, etc. And, a small business with a few people that they are trying to pay well, sometimes has to charge a bit more to ensure their people are covered.

So price is your point but not everyone's  and that is ok.

Fly requires us to advertise at MSRB. In this case I most certainly can. We are not a MTB shop yet (working on getting KTM bikes soon) so really I'm just working on this and some other things to try and help myself and other MTB guys out. But, I can match any competitors price (if it's above my cost) on most items. Contact [email protected] for details if you ever need for our company.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, did you get your helmet and what's the report? Interested in this helmet also, was looking at the Bell SUPER and iXS TrailRS, but likng the looks and design of this more - was leaning towards the TrailRS for better ventilation.



WVmtnLVR said:


> Hey guys, just an update
> 2- Mine will be here Friday (sorry to Kevin, I expected it sooner but I ordered a color that they only had out west), and I'll update you all with pics and feedback as soon as I have one in my hand..


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Ive had some fly gear when I raced moto, it was decent. I still have a One Industries moto helmet from when I was racing. Never had a problem with it. Over the years tho ive probably tried every brand. Still to this day if you want quality buy Troy Lee Designs. It's a little more pricey but WELL worth it. 

That being said I wouldnt waste my money on this fly helmet. Id spend the extra for a TLD Am Helmet or just go with a bell. Although what do I know I wear a POC helmet LMAO. 

BTW Poc makes some really nice stuff. I have there helmet and knee pads. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

I just got my new Fly helmet. Personally I never realized how comfortable a helmet could be. I really like both the visor adjust and the helmet adjustment in the back. I've ridden Fox, lots of Giro, and Specialized, and this is the best out of those brands IMO.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

tysonnemb said:


> I just got my new Fly helmet. Personally I never realized how comfortable a helmet could be. I really like both the visor adjust and the helmet adjustment in the back. I've ridden Fox, lots of Giro, and Specialized, and this is the best out of those brands IMO.


Try the A1, and your feeling on comfort will be taken to another level. A1 Helmets


----------

